# Aikido as a Method of Self-Defense



## Hazuki-san (Jul 31, 2005)

I am planning to begin training in Aikido after I receive medical treatment for my ankle and knee.  What are your opinions on Aikido as a Self-Defense Art?  Would you consider it effective?  Please Elaborate.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2005)

Aikido can be very effective, but it takes a longer-than-usual time to develop in it the point where you can use it effectively. So, if you might need to defend yourself in 6 months, try boxing instead. If it's for the long-term, go for it!


----------



## Yari (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi

I agree with Arnisador.

I would also look into what you mean by Self Defence. Would that include weapons handling? How about against kicks? Or while your lying on the beach? You gotta clarify what you mean by Self Defence, when your looking for a style.

/Yari


----------



## Hazuki-san (Aug 1, 2005)

By Self-Defense, I mean the ability to be able to handle confrontation in such a way as not to pose a threat to myself, the aggressor, or any bystanders. I want to avoid confrontation, but if methods of avoiding it fail, I would like to be able to handle the situation (in a passive sort of way). I can wait 6 months or more to use it effectively. Not having to use it at all is my preference, but I am also looking into Aikido to better myself. I am not looking for rank or to be able to "beat someone up."

 What are the strengths and weaknesses of Aikido as a Defensive Martial Art? (What can it defend against?  What can it not...)

 Thanks.


----------



## Yari (Aug 1, 2005)

Hazuki-san said:
			
		

> What are the strengths and weaknesses of Aikido as a Defensive Martial Art? (What can it defend against?  What can it not...)
> 
> Thanks.



Aikido can't do anything. But it's a means of how to do what you want. It's another way of thinking, thus taking longer to handle.

My opionen is that you can't to a specified Aikido technique or move, since Aikido is a way to think/live. IN that sense any movement or technique is Aikido as long as you have the "correct" mentality.

This is also "Aikido's" weak side. Beacuse it's an internal reference, and therfore hard to have an external reference as a measure of quality.

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 1, 2005)

Yari said:
			
		

> Aikido can't do anything. But it's a means of how to do what you want. It's another way of thinking, thus taking longer to handle.
> 
> My opionen is that you can't to a specified Aikido technique or move, since Aikido is a way to think/live. IN that sense any movement or technique is Aikido as long as you have the "correct" mentality.
> 
> ...


The best external reference is how many fights you HAVEN'T been in :ultracool .  The long and short answer to your question is somewhat vague.  The mindset that you have shown in your post is one that seems to fit well with aikido.  You will, indeed, learn techniques that you will be able to use to defend yourself.  Don't expect to learn technique A) against attack B).   You will learn technique A) and then be left to figure out how many different attacks it will work against.  Many techniques will work against the same attack, it all depends on the specific situation in which you find yourself.  The mentality that Yari was talking about is one of re-directing your opponents energy, whether physical or psycological, in such a way that you are able to control the situation.  Believe me, I used aikido philosophy with my ex-wife during our divorce and it saved so much pain and headache.

Time is something that you should consider before embarking on your journey.  Aikido is an art that you never truly "master" (ok, I know I'll get an argument) as there is always something else to learn, some small thing to tweak or another way to look at something.  I studied for almost 2 years before I even started to think I could defend myself with aikido technique...and that was including my time in kenpo.  If you're willing to put in the time aikido is worth the effort.

Best of luck in your journey and please keep us updated.


----------



## Hazuki-san (Aug 1, 2005)

I will be sure to keep you updated.  Is there a specific area of the forums for such things?  Thanks again.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Aug 1, 2005)

Hazuki-san said:
			
		

> I am planning to begin training in Aikido after I receive medical treatment for my ankle and knee.  What are your opinions on Aikido as a Self-Defense Art?  Would you consider it effective?  Please Elaborate.  Thanks in advance.



Yes Aikido can be effective.  I don't train in Aikido formally, but as a practioner of an eclectic form of Jujutsu that incoroporates Aiki concepts, I KNOW that Aiki works.

Admittingly, my Aiki has been tempered with harder arts like Western Boxing, so I move and block soft, but strike hard.  Perhaps you can look into the Yoshinkan Style for a "harder style" of Aikido.  *No person or art/style/system is an island.*

To paraphrase Bruce Lee, "Absorb what is useful, discard what is not, and add what is specifically your own."

All the best to you and your training.


----------



## amir (Aug 4, 2005)

6 months are a short time for getting your own level of S.D. to applicability by learning Aikido. For most people this is likely to take a few years.

Further, if your purpose is to learn S.D. you should make sure the teacher gives attention to this element in Aikido. Some teachers place their focus on the self-development part of issue to the point it looses the essence as an effective martial art. If your purpose is S.D. you should make sure the teacher you are going to has the same opinion. To check this, you should both talk with him and with senior students, and watch lessons. If the content of multiple lessons for advanced students does not include issues that are essential to S.D. such as punches and other strikes, and when asking about it, you do not get a satisfactory answer (we are currently focusing on grab situations because ...) then that teacher does not teach Aikido for S.D.

The above suggestion is true for any other target you think important when considering going a class. Identify the content that has to be there, observe lessons and look for it, then talk with teacher and students (senior and beginners) and check if the content exists in the spirit you are looking for.

Note, teacher and student often believe in the system they learn, and their answers might be biased. Therefore, you should ask about content rather then "Are you teaching for S.D.?" or "Is your teaching spiritual?". I suspect all will answer yes to both questions, but this does not give an indication of the measure of importance they place on those elements or the way it is taught.


Amir


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

Zujitsuka said:
			
		

> To paraphrase Bruce Lee, "Absorb what is useful, discard what is not, and add what is specifically your own."


 I agree, and Bruce was refering to any art/form/style, not just Gung Fu.


----------

